
China blocks access to Bloomberg sites - J3L2404
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18648050?
======
shimon_e
I am in China right now. I just tried to Google Bloomberg and my connection
was stopped.

I can not connect to bloomberg.com. I can not read this BBC article.

Reply here and I'll test whatever you want me to.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Append https to the BBC article to read it behind the GFW. The https hack
sometimes works when the government is blocking content on individual cites
vs. complete sites.

~~~
zrgiu_
interesting.. It works with HTTPS, but the certificate is not the original BBC
one.

~~~
shimon_e
Just notice that too. If I get some time next week I'll look into it.

------
seanmcdirmid
Princelings are a big problem; I'm glad Bloomberg followed the trail on Xi
Jinping (China's apparent next president).

But really, the censors are way behind on this. All of the middle class knows
this is how China works (political power = money) while the rural class
doesn't care. So where do we go from here? Those in power hardly want to
change a system that benefits themselves so greatly, and the system will
continue to become more dynastic (certain families accumulating lots of power
and wealth).

Bloomberg is going to be out for awhile I guess. But check out the Streisand
effect going on, the visibility that the meta story is getting is much more
than the original got!

------
apaprocki
The block was first put into effect some time the night of the 27th-28th[1].
It was then lifted, so it may have been a test. The story was published at
3:32am EST / 7:32am UTC on Friday the 29th and the block was put into place
soon afterwards.

[1]:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405270230364950457749...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303649504577493661140614048.html)

~~~
mc32
It'd be curious to know if they also blocked Bloomberg Professional. I'd
venture they didn't, given that that would block important information from
the financial (gov't) elites.

~~~
apaprocki
They did not. Their firewall blocks Internet access to the websites only.

~~~
shimon_e
The Great Firewall messes with more connections than just websites. They are
definitely are doing something to SSH connections. Every time I ssh to my
server it gets bombed with faulty requests. (This was discussed on hacker news
before.) They actually seemed to have slowed down this practice recently.

The world is much more tolerant of China as they don't have a hidden agenda
like Russia had. Their only agenda is the economic advancement of China and
the stability of it's government.

~~~
boralben
"Their only agenda is the economic advancement of China and the stability of
it's government."

I disagree: Their geopolitical agenda includes unification plus securing
rights to natural resources under the South China Sea. Hillary and the US Navy
have made it clear that the US will not be tolerant of a bully in the South
China Sea. Also, stability of the government is not important, only stability
of the party.

~~~
Volpe
Their agenda is economic advancement, your point is indicative of that.

The party would serve no (meaningful) purpose if it lost it's ability to
govern, so stability of government is equally important.

~~~
boralben
Economic Reformation completely transformed the government, causing it to be a
shadow of its former self by killing millions of jobs at government owned
companies. The party survived and subsequently thrived. Chinese unification is
a centuries-old goal wholly unrelated to economic development.

I recommend reading Richard McGregor's The Party for a good introduction on
the forces at play in modern China.

------
epo
The BBC is dumbing down, that stock photo caption "Some Chinese web users try
to find a way round the restrictions" is staggeringly inane.

~~~
sek
Has some irony to it, they are playing a game on the picture.

~~~
mitchi
Indeed, he's playing Starcraft. I don't think he's trying very hard to use dat
proxy.

